# OE diet and nutrition advise



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

It's my final (almost probably) OE IVF countdown.....



I needs tips to ensure I do my best to get the best results!


I am probably going to get some of the Zita West meds, unless I just go for the pregnacare ones


I have a Vitamin D3 spray....unless if dried out in the car from our recent heat wave....


During Stimms I will drink lots of water


Milk...is semi skimmed OK?


Protein shakes as I don't eat meat


I do enough exercise so if anything need to cut back....


Any tips.......?


Thanks


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Dillydolly
I did OE IVF at almost 43, and now have two LOs as a result.  I would really recommend giving it your very best shot re diet and nutrition.  Get Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception" and go through all her recommendations to make sure you incorporate them into your diet (and DH's).  It takes a bit of effort but I personally think it is worth it.  Also make all the lifestyle changes she recommends ie no caffeine, no alcohol, minimum of processed food, organic where possible, etc.  You could also look at Marilyn Glenville's book "Natural Solutions to Infertility" - her advice is very similar to ZW's but there is some extra advice.  Re supplements, I would definitely recommend either buying ZW or MG supplements (or looking at exactly what they recommend and putting together your own "package" using high-quality brands such as Solgar and Biocare etc).  Pregnacare is OK but if this is your last shot with OE, I would suggest paying more for better quality supplements in which the ingredients should be more easily absorbed by your body. Start the changes three months before EC if you can.

Drink lots of water right through your tx.  Semi-skimmed milk is fine but make it organic if you can (non-organic has hormones in it which might work against your own/IVF hormones).
Avoid pulses and soya products in the lead up to EC.
For protein, you need at least 60 g a day.  This is protein, not foods high in protein - for example, cheese is high-protein but you need to find out the exact protein content as 60g cheese doesn't equal 60g protein IYSWIM.
I would recommend taking bee pollen as well but make sure it is produced in Britain and not just bought from a British firm who may have imported it from places like China where substances banned here are still in use in bee hives.

Acupuncture is also well worth a go.

Well, there's my tuppence worth.   Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, just to add to Ellie's suggestions, I'd chuck some co-enzyme Q10 in there. It's meant to be fab for the eggies, as is high strength Evening Primrose NOT ON 2WW THOUGH! I like AngelBumps advice, really well researched. I take quite a lot of that list when I'm ramping up, kinda lost the plot right now...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Not sure what people are saying about baby aspirin these days, I will be taking that too but then I'm onto clexane anyway. Zita West stuff doen't work out as expensive as you first think, once you add up AngelBumps list you'll need a sit down. So maybe Zita is the way to go. If I remember anything else I will pop back. 

Good luck!


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

dillydolly,

Ellie.st had given the best advice. Definitely read up in Zita West and Marylin Glenville.

And yes, definitely check out the link to Angel Bumps list that Diesy has given you. It is very very thorough!

For me, the biggie is to totally quit alcohol!!! I know this can be very tough, as many of our social lives revolve around the pub, meeting friends for drinks, etc.

I pretty much stopped drinking from the end of last year and I have noticed a real change in my health. I had very bad eczema, which got worse when I was drinking more and that has now totally cleared up. I normally have really bad hay fever in the summer and this year it has calmed down to the point where I don't need antihistamines. My digestive system is really regular and is more healthy. And my skin looks better! And the clincher? I managed to get a natural BFP earlier this year, (although it did not last).

I would also recommend getting your thyroid hormones checked.

Good luck! 

yx


----------

